# Kitchen cabinet joinery



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I had a post last week about building kitchen cabinets with the kreg jig and 1/2" ply. Like I said in that thread the reason for the 1/2" and pocket screws was because the cabinet was only 4 1/2" wide. We have a small kitchen and trying to take advantage of every bit of space I can. I would like to build a few more cabinets, one above the fridge and an "L" shaped cabinet for medicine. I'm always looking to better myself and learn new things so I would like to build the rest of these the "right" way with proper joints and machining.

But I've been searching the internet this afternoon and either I'm not typing the right words or something because I can't find any detailed drawings that shows where to dado and where to rabbit and the order of assembly? From what I can tell the sides get a dado to accept the bottom? And the sides also get rabbited to accept the back? Any particular depths for these? Also looks like the face frames get a dado to accept the sides and bottom? Does this sound right and anything else I'm missing? If anyone has a link to an article or picture that shows the parts and how they go together with measurements that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

What kind of Cabinet doors are you making?
This is a Good Read about Basic Frame and Panel Door Construction

http://www.handymanclub.com/Portals/0/uploadedfiles/Build_C_Doors_Like_Pro.pdf


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Doors are going to be down the road. We bought the main cabinets so I will build to match them. I'm working on the actual cabinets right now.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use ¾" ply for both upper cabinets and base cabinets. For upper cabinets:

Ends are rabbeted ¾" x ¼" for the top and the floor. 
The top and the floor are dadoed ¾" x ¼" for any dividers.
Back edges are rabbeted ½" x ¼" for a ¼" back.

Base cabinet ends are rabbeted ¾" x ¼" for the floor.

To tie the top front and rear edges of the ends together, the top of the ends are also rabbeted for a cross rail (¾" x 2½") front and back. The rear rail gets a 2½" piece under the back edge making an angle, and is held in ½" for the back to be fastened to it.
.







.
For the front of a base cabinet with a face frame...
.

























.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------

